# Monarch stables....opinions please?



## hugh_b (15 January 2009)

Hi everyone, I've signed up to the forum to gain some feedback! I'm currently in the process of looking for stables to have fitted in our barn. 

I came across the company Monarch equestrian who seem to supply what I'm looking for however i don't want to just dive in and purchase the first thing I see! 

Basically I'm wanting feedback from yourselves with your views on Monarch Stables, for example build quality, practicality, strength, the company in general with regards to customer service etc.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## martlin (15 January 2009)

Everything is fantastic apart from price I'm afraid, very top end of the market.


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2009)

lovely but very expensive, i had a quote from them and a quote from Bradmore and went with the latter, which are wonderful quality and were quite a bit cheaper (and still pretty expensive!)
if you go for them though, don't believe a word about the delivery dates...!


----------



## Doris68 (15 January 2009)

Don't know where you are but, it's often a good bet to see who you can find locally who does stabling.  Sometimes, they don't advertise as they don't need to!  Word of mouth works well.  We had ours done over 12 years ago by a local guy (East Anglia) and his work was excellent and we have had no problems at all - much cheaper than the big boys and very little (if any) difference in quality.

Good luck!


----------



## MillionDollar (15 January 2009)

Lovely stables, but shame about the staff and price!

I went with IAE Equestrian, fab fab fab company and stable quality is as good as monarch. I went for the recycled plastic..........sooooooo glad i did, as wood looks so grubby after a while and are high maintanence.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (15 January 2009)

I went with Hancox they are lovely and the same as monarch !! they also just delivered some field shelters which are fantastic !!


----------



## Bosworth (15 January 2009)

I went with west of England Stabling. Lucy wiegasmars dad. Great quality, fantastic service. A friend of mine bought monarch internal stables and the quality was poor. The hard wood warped in the doors and partitions, the knobs on the stables are stuck on - not screwed. When my friend complained about the warping their customer service offered to send out some more wood. My friend would have had to pay for someone to replace all the wood. She had to get angry to get monarch to send someone to do it. They warped within 3 months of being installed in 2006 - a seriously hot summer.


----------



## TayloredEq (15 January 2009)

Monarch are very good quality BUT I know someone how left the company because she couldn't stand always telling the client that the product was delayed.

Do NOT touch Bradmore with a barge pole - I'm not even sure if he is still in business. I placed my order over a year ago (Dec 2007). I was promised delivery within 3 months (March 08) - I'm still waiting for completion now. Not only was the standard of the galvanising appaling he cut the size of my stables down by 2', didn't bother to put a roof on my tack room as he didn't think I'd want one. All the big sliding doors and gates he did for us were all measured 6" too short (all measurements taken by the head guy) I was meant to have hay stations in all my stables and I only have them in 4, I had to go and collect the hay mangers in my lorry, the anti weave grills have never arrived. 3 days before my open day (June 08) he told me that he couldn't get any wood to finish my order. I managed to arrange enough wood to complete all the fronts and 6 boxes completley. I then had to go and buy my own wood (and suffer the cost myself even thought I had already had to pay up 80% of the total cost already)  to complete the remaining stables when 3 months later (September 08) it still hadn't arrived.

Have heard good things about IAE, a friend went round the factory and was very impressed. Wood wise they use the same wood as Monarch and Bradmore.

Good luck with your building.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 January 2009)

Vale stables, Ascot and JWS all do internal stables in softwood, hardwood or resin...


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 January 2009)

Forgot to add that Vale put in our field shelters before Xmas and we are VERY impressed with the quality for the price


----------



## rainbow12 (16 January 2009)

We had Monarch stables put in a old barn 8 years ago and I highly recommend them. We went for Monarch as they were the only company who at the time seemed to be able to make the doors with the tops level - all the same height - when the floor levels varied and also cope with cutting around old roof beams.  The quote was slightly more than anyone else but there were no hidden extras and they were delivered and erected on the day they said they would be. 
Good Luck with whoever you chose!


----------



## Thistle (16 January 2009)

There are some 2nd hand monarch stables in H&amp;H this week.


----------



## emmah (16 January 2009)

The yard my horse on has Monarch stables....they are the most beautiful stables.....but they were months overdue to the point that horses were living out still in December because there wasnt enough stables!


----------



## cazzy (16 January 2009)

We have always used Loddon for our indoor stables.  
Excellent service, delivered on time and superb quality.


----------



## druid (16 January 2009)

Wouldn't touch bradmore with a barge pole - delivery dates meant nothing, had to have several "snags" fixed repeatedly and the stables looked worn much quicker than Monarch


----------



## Madcow (16 January 2009)

I agree that West of England are fab....good price, excellent service....fantastic stables


----------



## henryhorn (17 January 2009)

I originally wanted Monarch, but heard bad things about them, mostly that the quality wasn't that good and if you complained you got nowhere.
I posted on here as you did and Claire suggested IAE, I was totally against the idea of plastic stabling and went to see some of wood they had a few miles distant. 
I was admiring them when I realised they weren't wood but brown plastic, and the opposite side was the wooden ones. I talked with the yard owner and he said the plastic were far better, after 12 months he hadn't a mark on any despite heavy use.
We went for the plastic and installed them ouselves, be warned it's time consuming and quite fiddly, luckily my husband is an engineer so he coped fine, but having them install them would be far easier.
Ours have had horses in since last January, apart from three teeth marks on one door they haven't a scratch on them, and still look smart. 
If you email me on sue@narramorefarm.com I will reply with apic of ours both in build and finished. 
Cost wise you can haggle, they are a totally professional firm who provide exactly what they promise, and we would use them agaain.
I wouldn't use Monarch after the feedback I heard, sorry but there is also some legal problem with them I read about in H and H  but we aren't allowed to comment on here so can't describe it!
I'd go with IAE, or failing that West of England stabling, I've seen their stables in action and they are the strongest on the market. Probably the best value too.
They seem to be offering new things all the time and are doing plastic too I think.


----------



## appylass (17 January 2009)

We had Monarch stables installed in an american barn about 15 years ago, my brother who's a farmer bought them - they were the best value at the time. They are still in great condition, I'd recommend them.


----------



## nuffield (17 January 2009)

Buildings Direct are very good. I've had a very large field shelter and a mobile with metal skids from them . I hold them in high regard. If you Google them you'll find their web site.


----------



## CBFan (17 January 2009)

We've got them at our yard and they are beautiful!  Thats all I can really tell you.


----------



## air78 (17 January 2009)

We've got Bradmore, which were installed about three years ago; they are beautiful stables and everything about them is fab quality we're always recomending them to people.

I'm shocked to read some of the threads on this post about them


----------



## amanda123 (17 January 2009)

Would highly reccomend Hancox, super quality, lovely people to deal with, brothers I think, 1 in factory, 1 came to install them. Mine are internal and have been there for nearly three years and have stood up really well. I have 1 horse who bucks when he eats and had another 1 who just bucked in his stable! They make them to order mine are half wood panels and half grille which is made of really solid metal. They were cheaper than Monarch but still quite expensive, but worth it I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## skye_and_i (18 January 2009)

bradmore / grange wood are in the hands of liquidators and oweing lots of money and left unfinished projects even though been paid for!


----------



## Loika (18 January 2009)

We had monarch at my last stables.  Very very nice, excellant quality, will definatly last well and despite some big lads in them, no damage.  Except to the painted bars where they scrapped it off with their teeth (but these boys can take 5bar gates off their hinges and chew through live electric fence!).  The only design flaw in one block was the hay chute / corner manger bit was in one corner and the door in the other, so the horses were reaching round the corners and eating next doors hay.  Which was fine apart from the mess and the ones on the end didn't have anyone to steal from!  So I would go for central doors!!


----------



## Bollinger (19 January 2009)

I put new stables in 2 years ago and after lots of comparrisons went with IAE, they were fantastic came out and did a site visit and measured all the floor heights as our barn floor is not quite level all the way across and they adjusted them for this.   The plans were fantastic and had no problem in altering them to my exact requirements.  (all at no charge)

When the stables arrived all the parts were exactly as they were supposed to be numbered on the plans and their after sales support was also very good.


----------



## Watson (24 February 2009)

We ordered our stables with Monarch, in November and they were delivered as promised prior to Christmas....

I have to say they were very competative with price and came up tops. We got prices from IAE, Loddon and Redmire etc, well to be honest I got prices from everyone possible even from the small companies, and although IAE came in lower Monarch matched the price and was able to deliver at an earlier date.

The attention to detail etc, and the fact that the roof of the tackroom, would match the sides of the walls is what sold it to us. Some companies either don't supply a tackroom roof, or it is made of plywood etc!!!


----------



## Laafet (24 February 2009)

I liked the quality of IAE stables but the design was not well thought out on the £1.5m barn we had built at my last job. The rotating mangers on the outside stables would not rotate unless you unhooked the top doors, most of the water drinks broke at sometime or another and the sliding doors were a bit too easy to operate so the colts learnt how to open them. I was surprised at the plastic, it is tough, I think the outside boxes will fade in time and not look so smart and the horses have already chewed them but no holes in the wall which matters a lot with young Thoroughbreds.


----------



## AliSpin (15 January 2019)

Bosworth said:



			I went with west of England Stabling. Lucy wiegasmars dad. Great quality, fantastic service. A friend of mine bought monarch internal stables and the quality was poor. The hard wood warped in the doors and partitions, the knobs on the stables are stuck on - not screwed. When my friend complained about the warping their customer service offered to send out some more wood. My friend would have had to pay for someone to replace all the wood. She had to get angry to get monarch to send someone to do it. They warped within 3 months of being installed in 2006 - a seriously hot summer.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I appreciate this is an old thread & you may have moved - but if not, how are your West of England Stables holding up?


----------



## hopscotch bandit (17 January 2019)

hugh_b said:



			Hi everyone, I've signed up to the forum to gain some feedback! I'm currently in the process of looking for stables to have fitted in our barn. 

I came across the company Monarch equestrian who seem to supply what I'm looking for however i don't want to just dive in and purchase the first thing I see! 

Basically I'm wanting feedback from yourselves with your views on Monarch Stables, for example build quality, practicality, strength, the company in general with regards to customer service etc.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Hugh
		
Click to expand...

Old post hadn't realised!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (17 January 2019)

Old post hadn't realised.


----------

